# apistogramma trifasciata?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was looking at apistos and I saw trifasciata and thought they were pretty. I was wondering if they would be a good cichlid to keep in a 20. Are they highly aggressive? Can they be kept with small tetras? I may get a 2nd filter. By themselves, would it be to much if they spawned and they raised fry? I don't want to really try to spawn em, but if they spawned, I'd be for it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=410 All apistos are mainly aggressive to each other and when defending fry/eggs. Should be okay with tetra, but tetra will eat fry. Apisto fry are really small. You feed them similar stuff as you would betta fry. The main trick is feeding enough for them to grow, but still keeping the water clean.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have hikari first bites.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Any more info?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The leaf litter mention in the profile is useful. You should get leaves (oak, indian almond) if you get these fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I was going to by from block2, but he hasn't been active.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

block2 gives a link to his website..just order the almond leaves from there like i did....
i really don't think that you need him to hold your hand...
mine should be here fairly soon.. i ordered 200 of them..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! I was going to get 10 percent off 30 of em.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bigger purchase = bigger discount.....
they just contacted me last night..there was a delay due to heavy rains and flooding..but my order is on the way...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted something cheaper. At my club, I payed 6 bucks for 3 of them.


----------

